# Board Bag recommendations



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I got a Dakine bag for Christmas in 2003. Been using it ever since, and only last year did the zipper start to fail because I make a habit of cramming my boots and jacket/pants in there when I fly. It's due for a replacement, so I'm probably going to go with another Dakine only this time the Low Roller because it is designed to fit boots & stuff, too.

You can get one of them for maybe $75, available size 165cm should fit your board just fine. Last year I took two decks out to Park City, a 163 and 161 (both wide) and I fit both boards, one pair of boots, snow pants, gloves, and a jacket in the bag.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Dakine Tour. Fully padded, boot pockets, and durable. I've flown with it lots and taken it on every trip to the mountains. No wheels, but that means it's cheaper and that I'm not a pussy


----------



## ChanceG (Feb 22, 2009)

What is the difference between the DaKine High Roller, Low Roller, And Tour Bags?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

High Roller and Low Roller have weels. between these two they use some beefier materials on the high roller as opposed to the low roller.

Tour does not have wheels.

If you're traveling a lot it might be worth the upgrade, but if you're only flying with your board once or twice each winter you'll be fine with the Tour.


----------



## ChanceG (Feb 22, 2009)

david_z said:


> High Roller and Low Roller have weels. between these two they use some beefier materials on the high roller as opposed to the low roller.
> 
> Tour does not have wheels.
> 
> If you're traveling a lot it might be worth the upgrade, but if you're only flying with your board once or twice each winter you'll be fine with the Tour.


Thanks!!

Chance


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

FYI I bought a new Tour yesterday to replace an old Dakine bag I've had for about 7 winters.

I loaded it up last night it fits my board & bindings (old one didn't fit my bindings because the highbacks on the Cartels are _enormous_ so I had to take them off to fit in the bag), and the boot pockets easily fit my size 11s. 

I've got an initial review ready to post on my blog, probably tomorrow morning after I can take some pictures of the bag and getting it all packed up.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the Ogio caddy and love it. It expands giving you more room for gear when you want to toss in boots and outwear and is quite durable


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Last time I used my board, I managed to pacjk everything inside it. it was heavy. Depending on how much you travel with it...get one with wheels. You'll have to check it anyway..might as well stuff it.


----------



## ChanceG (Feb 22, 2009)

david_z said:


> FYI I bought a new Tour yesterday to replace an old Dakine bag I've had for about 7 winters.
> 
> I loaded it up last night it fits my board & bindings (old one didn't fit my bindings because the highbacks on the Cartels are _enormous_ so I had to take them off to fit in the bag), and the boot pockets easily fit my size 11s.
> 
> I've got an initial review ready to post on my blog, probably tomorrow morning after I can take some pictures of the bag and getting it all packed up.


What size did you get?? I have the same sz board and was wondering if I should get the 165 or 175cm


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I got the 165cm no problems getting all my gear in there. I also have a slightly longer 163cm that fits in the bag. I can fit both boards as long as only one of them has bindings mounted. Both my boards are "wide" if that makes a difference to you or not.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey I posted my review this morning - got some pictures of the bag all loaded up and also a little comparison between the Tour and the other three bags that Dakine makes.


----------

